# ??Question about Sword Titan Sight??



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am new to target archery and currently trying to get a bow set up to shoot 3D and 5 spot targets.

I just bought a Sword Titan Sight from someone here on AT.
It has a 4x lense and a .19 pin.
I havent tried it yet but I really want to switch out the pin to .10.
Can I change just the pin or do I have to buy a new Scope head assembly?

I shot a bow with a TITAN sight about 2 months ago and the 4x lens was blurry to me. Should I change my peep or does Sword make a 3x lens, or can I use another brand of lens for it. If so where can I find it at.

Sword's website doesnt answer any questions for me at all. I think a caveman designed their website.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*Sight*

You need to put a clarifier in your peep it will get rid of the blurriness instantly. Meaning go to speciatly archery website and get a super peep also get a #1 or #2 lens for it. There is a lot of great info in the FAQ link to answer your questins about what size and all that. I shoot a 4X lens with a #1, hooded peep (help reduce glare) 1/16 aperture.

Sorry I don't know about switching pin size but I am getting a sword titan soon and know a lot of people love them. A lot of my buddies shoot them and are very happy.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

dtilley001 said:


> I am new to target archery and currently trying to get a bow set up to shoot 3D and 5 spot targets.
> 
> I just bought a Sword Titan Sight from someone here on AT.
> It has a 4x lense and a .19 pin.
> ...


I have a Sword Titan with the 4X Lens. NCSU Archer was correct, you need to get a clarifier, or a peep with a small aperature size, this should clear it up for you.

And remember. Websites, so easy a Caveman can do it.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

you can change out the pin size, just contact sword and ask for a .10 pin


----------



## Shoot'n Smart (Jan 8, 2009)

*Sword Titan*

You may need to change the Pin post,due to the size of the .10 because it's smaller. You may need to contact Sword an ask for Danny.I shoot the Titan with .10 an I highly recommend it over the .19


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

i prefer the .010 pin, i use a little lower power lens too!


----------

